# Audi R10 3 day Sebring test.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

So far, all the info I have on this is what popped up on Mulsanne Mike's site within the last few hours. Nothing major aside from a few photos and info on some stuff that Audi is experimenting with. Some Acura ARX-01b(Acura/HPD spec Courage LC75) info and pics too.
Link: http://www.mulsannescorner.com/news.html
There also might be info on the site that Mike got permission to use the photos from soon, too.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R10 3 day Sebring test. (chernaudi)*

More photos from testing: http://lastturnclub.com/index....id=66


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi R10 3 day Sebring test. (chernaudi)*

There's one official pic to come out of Audi Sport so far, it can be found here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
Note the cars do not say Audi Sport North America on them. Thanks for sharing. I'm going to add these to our news blog.
I know Jimmy's down there as well. I'm sure he'll be posting stuff up as well.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R10 3 day Sebring test. ([email protected])*

That photo is an Audi Sport press photo from Le Mans '07. Even in the ALMS in 2007, the cars said "Audi Sport" on them, without denoting the country represented. I don't think that this is an indication to Audi's ALMS involvement, as the cars ran that way in '07


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi R10 3 day Sebring test. (chernaudi)*

That may be. Audi Sport put the photo out today with the press release. But, look at the photos from testing. Same deal. Also, read my other post. I'm not saying anything's for certain, but putting it all together... well, there's a good case why they may not be racing full season in ALMS. That there's been no announcement yet means the final decision likely hasn't been made, but...


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi R10 3 day Sebring test. ([email protected])*

It was confirmed to me this weekend by someone at Audi that there has been no decision made for the ALMS past Sebring. They will run Sebring and beyond that they simply do not know at this point what they will be doing in the US.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi R10 3 day Sebring test. (.:RDriver)*

At this point, I wouldn't bet more than one car. They still have Pirro/Biela that they mentioned at the beginning of the season, and they could pair Lucas/Marco.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R10 3 day Sebring test. ([email protected])*

They did say that Luhr and Werner were one potetial ALMS driver pairing. And if Audi is gonna do ALMS, at this stage, it will either be 2 cars full season or only the big races.
In '06 Audi knew that with only one R8 that they were taking a big risk as far as winning races, as they could only rely on one car instead of two.
And what's with this 3 car commitment? I know that they want to run 3 cars at Le Mans. But don't all the R10's share the same tub? If so, then what's the problem with rebuilding one of the old cars(like update an '06 car to '08 spec)? I could buy that with the R8 it was a shortage of spare parts, but the R8 wasn't a full factory race car for about 3 years when Audi stopped racing it. I'm not buying it with the R10. If spares are a concern, then just stock pile parts.
If Audi does do a full ALMS season, it will probably be with two cars(if they can get two cars), and the driver pairings will probably be Werner and Luhr, and either Biela and Pirro(most logical) or McNish and Capello(if Audi want's to have a probable logistical nightmare on their hands, as many ALMS and LMS races happen within the same 24-36 hr period).


_Modified by chernaudi at 12:07 AM 1-31-2008_


----------

